# Make Money Now!!!!!!!!



## mustangmuscle (Jul 13, 2005)

At the request of the Queen of Styrene, this message has been purged.

It was an attempt at the old chain letter scam.
I have not deleted the thread because I appreciate the humor of many responses to the original posting!

PM Moderator


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

If there ever was a thread that needed locked and closed, 
it's this one. :freak:


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

CaptFrank said:


> If there ever was a thread that needed locked and closed,
> it's this one. :freak:


Agreed. Deleted if possible. It's a pyramid scheme and it IS illegal in Australia.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

MONEY ACT FAST! *$.25* in cold hard *ca$h to the first moderator* *to close this thread!* 
Thats right! The simple act of closing and locking this message thread could quickly secure your financial future! Just think of all the things you've always wanted to buy or do! Fancy vacations, expensive cars or beautiful women... 

Closing this thread could get you started down the path to your dreams!

Minted of the finest metals by the US Mint, this United States Quarter Dollar could be all yours! From the majestic image of our first President, to the proud symbol of the Eagle emlazened on the back, this is a beautiful symbol of your freedom....your financial freedom!

So act now moderators, and you'll recieve absolutly free, a copy of an official 1940's wooden nickel!

Secure your future now! Close this thread! :jest:


Man...I've got to stop watching late night TV.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm so disappointed

I expected to at least get buns of steel with that program.

Huzz


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I keep getting E-Mails from some Attorney in Shairlinka (or some place from Raiders Of The Lost Ark! lol) who keeps wanting to Turn Me On To about a Million BUCKS!!! The Story this "Attorney" tells me is a Movie in it's self! lol But it's what "Pen & Teller" Commonly refer to As "Bullsh!T" lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Oh, and by the way, did I mention that you will quadruple all of the above amounts if you also email your credit card details, post me a blank cheque, and a signed blank sheet of paper with your banking details and letterhead...

... Ain't it sad that there are those people who will still fall for these tragic and miserable cons ... Fox


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btw, everyone, I need to confirm your ebay account information, so please post all the passwords and credit card numbers here.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

I keep getting notifications that a "relative" has died in some far off country and left me millions of dollars. I just have to gove them my bank account number so they can transfer the funds.  

Guess Who (who hopes the person that started this thread "drops dead")


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice of Musrangmuscle to think of us, and for him to include us in his wealth-making plans, when he could so easily have ignoreed us and left us in our poverty...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm so disappointed
> 
> I expected to at least get buns of steel with that program.
> 
> Huzz


LOL.....I would expect nothing less than babe buns......in thongs at least.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I got this in the mail and THREW IT AWAY!!!!! HANK BOOT THIS GUY!!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

_Order now and Get a Free Ice Crusher! But Wait! There's More!......_


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

_Now you can use the whole bass!_


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just tried this and in 42 seconds I made 27 kazillion bajillion dollars....now thats results...Thank you mustang muscle


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Nice of Musrangmuscle to think of us, and for him to include us in his wealth-making plans, when he could so easily have ignoreed us and left us in our poverty...


Yeah all that trouble he went thru and everyone just HAD to be sarcastic. What is this board coming to??
When we can't let a dipwad like this help us without our being mean, well we need to take a good long look at ourselves.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

And he's never posted on Hobbytalk before this morning either! What a great guy to seek us out! 

I'm sure he's been a busy little troll going from board to board drumming up entrepreneurs.
:dude:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*What a maroon !!!!*

 What a maroon this guy is !! Doesn't he know people on here don't want to be rich, all they want are"REFITS"!!!

One of those names on his list must be him, or an alias to a Post Office box.
( he probably put his own name first if he just started this scam
Why don't we all send him all our junk mail for the next month or so ?? It might be worth the postage, and certainly get the attention of HIS local PO. :jest: 

Dabbler


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Yo, Mustang! Please send your home address and phone number so we can contact you about exactly what we think of this "exciting offer". 

I got some Florida real estate you might be interested in. Or maybe some chinchillas, you can make millions! or how about a surplus Jeep for $35 bucks!(anybody else old enough to remember those ads?)

I forwarded your six winners addresses to Erik Estrada. He's got some luxury resort property in _Arkansa_ he's just dying to tell you about. You can make a fortune by getting in early on this ground floor oppurtunity, _and_ live in beautiful Arkansa!

Hey, Ponch would _never_ lie to you!

(Personal note: They run those "Arkansa Luxury Resort" commercials every three minute, _here in Florida_! Yes, all Floridians secretly dream of one day retiring and moving to beautiful _Arkansa_!!!!(Not that there's anything wrong with it)


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Apparently I won a lottery in the Netherlands and with just a bit more info from me ...oh...and a check to cover a small "processing" fee ..... I"m rich boys I'm rich.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

The Netherlands AV ? Congratulations !! I just hope you don't have to go to ARUBA to pick up the money. I hear security is pretty lax down there
Dabbler


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I learned my lesson during "The Great Sea Monkey Debacle of '71". Never again!


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

:lol: now if u don't explain that one....I loved my Sea Monkeys even if they weren't as friendly as in the comic ad ... those smiling faces and waving hands.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH YOU were the one (s) who bought those dehydrated brine shrimp you could have bought in a pet shop ?? LOL
Dabbler


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My X-RAY SPECS are workin' just fine, but the hovercraft that runs off a vacuum cleaner is a little tricky to maneuver. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> OH YOU were the one (s) who bought those dehydrated brine shrimp you could have bought in a pet shop ?? LOL
> Dabbler


Yep, I was the only one but it was a BIG order. That's why those ads ran in _Boys Life_ and comic books for decades!

And AV, well, their appearence & trick learning abilities were a _little_ exaggerated.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

One night years ago, Jay Leno had an ad in his "Headlines" bit for one of these kinds of schemes. He holds up this piece of a newspaper want-ad section...



> NEVER WORK AGAIN! LEARN HOW TO MAKE MONEY GETTING $5.00 FROM THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE.
> 
> For more information, send $5.00 to....


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Sooooo.... what prison do you guys n gals think this came from?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Woohoo, I'll get this in before the thread gets closed! 

....

Hmm.. Heck, I can't come up with anything spiffy or funny to say.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Now be honest...in some itty bitty spot in the back of your mind, for the briefest moment, you seriously considered sending the money and adding your name, didn't you? I knew it...


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Yo, Mustang! Please send your home address and phone number so we can contact you about exactly what we think of this "exciting offer".
> 
> I got some Florida real estate you might be interested in. Or maybe some chinchillas, you can make millions! or how about a surplus Jeep for $35 bucks!(anybody else old enough to remember those ads?)
> 
> ...


Plus Eric and company will fly you there FOR FREE and there is NO sales pressure


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

This confirms it.

Nobody, in command, is reading this fourm.

...so good luck with your "wish lists".

OAB


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

I wonder what #6) Heath Trujillo 7065 east Acampo Rd. Acampo C.A. 95220
would say to the I.R.S. about the $40,000.00 he got as income?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Since you didn't DO ANYTHING BUT ASK FOR IT, It's a GIFT!!. NO taxes on those until it reaches $950,000.00.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Now be honest...in some itty bitty spot in the back of your mind, for the briefest moment, you seriously considered sending the money and adding your name, didn't you? I knew it...


Are you saying we weren't supposed to actually send any money??
Oh, damn.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

HEY! I thought this was an ANTI-SPAM forum?.....Time to activate anti forum spam.....(clicking the mouse.....*POOF* anti spammed!!!) :thumbsup:


PS I thought that making money was considered counterfitting?.....Go figure!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

For some real entertainment, click here:
http://www.scammertainment.nm.ru/scam4.htm
And read as Lady Penelope gives the bidness to the African Money scammers.
Hehe. Too funny.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i made so much money from this . im buying polar lights back and rehiring tom lowe.lol!!!! first thing into production BIG FRANKIE, 1/2 scale jupiter II , etc


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just took my 27 kajillion bazillion dollars and bought rc-2.My first product will be big NASCAR frankie....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Anybody want this "Bestline" ZIFF stuff?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I made so much money on this that you can call me.......

Moe Jillionaire


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

How bout sending some $1.00 off coupons to McDonalds or something ? :tongue:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Geez, what a waste and abuse of the word "Mustang"...

Isn't there a way to look up mustangmuscle's e-mail address? Can't a moderator pluck it and post it here so we can go around to various websites and place his address down so he starts getting tons of spam? Alternatively, I'm thinking of placing HUGE orders at questionable websites and using Heath Trujillo's name and some fake credit card... :lol: 

José


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I did everything mustangmuscle said to do and all I got was better endowed and longer lasting


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Why do I keep hearing P.T. Barnum in my head?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just Plain Al said:


> I made so much money on this that you can call me.......
> 
> Moe Jillionaire


Moe money, Moe money, Moe money...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh, Zombie!!!

I'm rolling! That is too, too hi-LARRY-us!









- GJS


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I came rushing to this thread, all fired up, filled with righteous indignation etc. and ready to push the big DELETE THREAD button!
Then I read all the posts, ROTFLMAO!
You guys seem to have the situation pretty well under control. 
I'm gonna leave this thread open so you can heap a little more abuse on Mustangmuscle! No need to lock 'er down as long as everybody keeps laughing


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

That's very BIG of you, 'Mod'!

- GJS :^)


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I always thought that was Hagar's arm...must be another part of his body, after taking all those pills bought at 2am... :tongue:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

nyuk nyuk nyuk im filthy rich it cost me just a buck. http://members.aol.com/Al5010/sounds/nyuk.wav


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I'm going to use all the free money I got to support the fight to


*Leagalize Shemp*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh Al, You're such a *Silly!*










- GJS


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Romulan hairstyles by Moe's of Hollywood. Mr. Howard's clothes by Lobotomy500.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

"Why do i keep hearing P T Barnum in my head ?" 
Capt . you need to take tour pills . 
hb


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

beck said:


> Capt . you need to take tour pills .
> hb


Yeah, I should take them but life is so much more interesting without em!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

beck said:


> "Why do i keep hearing P T Barnum in my head ?"
> Capt . you need to take tour pills .
> hb


ill take two each to see U2 and the rolling stones. "tour pills" what will they think of next. with all this money being made and invested, who knows.............lol


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

just say "moe" to drugs


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> How bout sending some $1.00 off coupons to McDonalds or something ? :tongue:


who....me


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://www.moviewavs.com/cgi-bin/tvwavs.cgi?Three_Stooges=calngdocs.wav
with all this cash we went to medical school


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Niagra falls....slowly I turned....step by step......inch by inch


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

moe .........larry ........moe........ larry.... the cheese


----------



## BrandonAllan (Feb 16, 2003)

Things like this always remind me of this story where a guy selling his notebook computer on eBay turned the tables on a would-be-scammer by sending him this. The scammer was trying to buy outside of eBay using a fake escrow site. The best part is the scammer had to pay to get his "computer" out of customs. :lol:

Hmm, ok. The forum changes the word ebay to a link every time.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

As Thurston Howell III used to say on Gilligan's Island:

*MMMMMMMMMMMoney!!! :jest: *

Huzz


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Now that we're all filthy rich, I know just how to spend our leisure hours


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

brandon, That was just hilarious, the funniest hing I ever read, scammer been scammed, LOL


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

My parents pulled an Internet Scam and all I got was this lousy T-shirt...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:jest: MOE-ney makes the vorld go round, a Mark a Yen a NYUK a Pound.
LARRY's und Gentelmen, Dumben und Heir-ren, Wilcommen zu Canyoupay.
Come zu the Canyoupay old Chump, come zu the Canyoupay !!

Herr Dabbler :devil:

 Apologies to Joel Grey !!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Otto69 said:


> My parents pulled an Internet Scam and all I got was this lousy T-shirt...


  MY parents pulled an internet scam, and all THEY got was 5-10, with time off for good behavior !!  

Dabbler


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam,
Lov-e-ly scaaaaaaaam, won-der-ful scaaaaaaaam!

(Think Monty Python here, kids!)


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

that was a good one. monty python was hilarious


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> Scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam,
> Lov-e-ly scaaaaaaaam, won-der-ful scaaaaaaaam!
> 
> (Think Monty Python here, kids!)


But I HATE scam!!!!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam,
> Lov-e-ly scaaaaaaaam, won-der-ful scaaaaaaaam!


But that's not got "not scam" in it!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Bloody Vikings.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

beeblebrox said:


> Bloody Vikings.


What's in YOUR wallet ?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

<sniffle>

I'm still crying over the great seamonkey demise. <sniffle>

Those poor lil creatures.....oh, the humanity!

:wave:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> What's in YOUR wallet ?


MY MONEY MY MONEY MY MONEY


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

I've got ninety thousand Pounds in my pajamas,
I've got forty thousand French Francs in my fridge.
I've got lots of lovely Lira
Now the Deutschmark's getting dearer,
And my Dollar bills would buy the Brooklyn Bridge.
Chorus: There is nothing quite as wonderful as money,
There is nothing quite as beautiful as cash.
Some people say it's folly,
But I'd rather have the lolly,
With money you can ma-ake a splash.
Finale: There is nothing quite wonderful as money,
(money,money,money,mon
ey)
There is nothing like a newly minted Pound,
(money,money,money,money)
All: Everyone must hanker for the butchness of a banker,
It's accountancy that makes the world go round.
(round,round,round)
You can keep your Marxist ways
For it's only just a phase.
For it's money money money makes the world go round.
(money,money,money,money
money,money,money,money
moneeeeeeeeeeeyyyy!!!!!!!)


of course this whole Euro thingy kinda screws that up!!!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

excellent!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

iamweasel said:


> But I HATE scam!!!!


I'll have your scam then. I love it! I'm having scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, scam, baked beans, scam, scam, scam, and scam!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Think I'll head over to the Cheese Shoppe...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Albatross!*


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> *Albatross!*


Does that come with crisps?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

dont forget the extra tar tar sauce.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Look at this crap. Since my earthly powers have been somewhat diminished, let me go get my faithful sidekide, The Duke of Metzner to do the dirty deed...and done dirt cheap, I might add. ;-)

Da. Queen


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Looooong overdue, my Queen.


Larry


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Since this thread has pretty well ru its course and the original posting has been pretty well removed (at the request of da Queen of Styrene).
I'm going to slap a lock on it.

PM Moderator


----------

